# I've really gone of the DEEP END.....



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 14, 2013)

let's see if i can verbalize these feelings i have.... i found a southbend 11 on CL
i'm going to trade a fully functional 50"s vintage Atlas th42 lathe for a southbend 11 lathe that hasn't run for a while (years i'm thinking) and i have no way of verifying the lathe even works until i get it home.
i know i'm going to need to do some wiring, the owner told me of this as it is a three phase unit. there may be other issues, unknown
He also told me a little of it's history, that it came from Mare Island Naval Shipyard in Vallejo, Ca.
Mare Island is about 60 miles as the crow flies, from me and i'm gonna pick it up in the foothills on saturday
i don't know how i'm going to sleep until saturday, i'm already planning to do a major shop rearrange to accommodate the new (to me) lathe.
i need suggestions on how to keep my mind off of this until then.......and thinking of other tools will probably not help my situation:lmao:
and i also need the name of a reputable tool counselor/ or industrial metallurgical therapist, as my affliction is seeming to get worse.
i'm doing my best to stay off CL, but the deals, the deals are incessant !
 I go to EBAY, I find Nothing but tools and stuff i already have. you know you have a problem when you already have a full page of items that you are tracking shipment inbound delivery on, and know your UPS driver's daughter's name.:whistle:
i contemplate going to higher priced tool dens, but cringe at passing up a pile of used tools for the purchase of just one new tool.
thanks for reading the rantings of a self treating tool junkie.
i hope others are spared this fate, so there are more tools for me to snatch up :lmao:


----------



## OldMachinist (Mar 14, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> you know you have a problem when you already have a full page of items that you are tracking shipment inbound delivery on, and know your UPS driver's daughter's name.:whistle:



I don't see the problem. I have my UPS driver's phone number, know his wife/kids names and he's come by for a beer on his day off before.


----------



## GaryK (Mar 14, 2013)

So what's the problem? ) Seems normal to me!

Gary


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 14, 2013)

hew: i'm glad i'm not the only junkie around!
thanks guys!!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome to the 11" SB club!  I'm looking forward to seeing you bring that "one back to life".

(Everything here seems perfectly normal to me as well. :thumbzup:  Go figure... :biggrin

-Ron


----------



## bridgeportbj (Mar 14, 2013)

A guy can never have too many tools.
 BJ


----------



## Ray C (Mar 14, 2013)

So, uhhh...  and your point is???


What we really need is the equivalent of QVC or HSN on the TV.  24x7 tool and machine sales...  It would go over big-time!

Ray


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 16, 2013)

WELL, I GOT HER FOR BETTER OF FOR WORSE:lmao:
IF YOU WANT TO SEE HER CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW!
THANKS FOR LOOKING!

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/13956-1939-SOUTH-BEND-11-111B-IOR?goto=newpost

mike


----------



## road (Mar 17, 2013)

Well , I am  a counsellor.  I think you will be fine.  Have you tried harm reduction therapy ?


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2013)

Ray C said:


> What we really need is the equivalent of QVC or HSN on the TV.  24x7 tool and machine sales...  It would go over big-time!
> 
> Ray



You just gave me a terrible idea!  RSS feeds of saved searches on Craigslist and eBay!  Oh no... This is not good, not good at all.


----------



## n3480h (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh oh.  I had no idea my little HF 7x14 and X2 were gateway tools. Its a thin line between recreational use and addiction.  Um, I have to go put a timing gear on the rotary table and mill an oil relief groove on it.:whistle:


Tom


----------



## gnerdalot (Jan 2, 2016)

n3480h said:


> Oh oh.  I had no idea my little HF 7x14 and X2 were gateway tools. Its a thin line between recreational use and addiction.  Um, I have to go put a timing gear on the rotary table and mill an oil relief groove on it.:whistle:
> 
> 
> Tom



Haha - I'm feeling it too..  My Micromill - table too small, tolerances too wide - need a larger mill. And a lathe, grinder, bigger drill press, broaches, reamers, welder, small foundry to recycle those chips and.. and..


----------



## brav65 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey Mike congrats on the new baby!  I would not worry about the addiction as I believe you have a great deal of company.  My UPS guy know my schedule so that he comes when I am home to help unload the latest catch.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 2, 2016)

You guys do know your replying to a 2 year old thread right!


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 2, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> You guys do know your replying to a 2 year old thread right!



Yeah, just left  a "like" for one that posted three years ago.


----------



## Hardly (Jan 4, 2016)

What we really need is the equivalent of QVC or HSN on the TV.  24x7 tool and machine sales...  It would go over big-time!
 
Ray[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, this is exactly what we need. Maybe they could also add the Bankruptcy Channel right next to it. And don't forget Divorce Court.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 4, 2016)

Shouldn't be anything wrong with resurrecting old posts - is there?


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 4, 2016)

middle.road said:


> Shouldn't be anything wrong with resurrecting old posts - is there?



Nope!


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 4, 2016)

Not at all.


----------



## xman_charl (Jan 6, 2016)

*Live in Vallejo, use to purchase some of my steel at Mare Island. *

*Warehouse that sold the steel, is closed now. Was located next to exit/entrance*
*hwy 37.*

*Charl*


----------



## KBeitz (Jun 30, 2018)

Sounded like a good trade... Where is the pictures?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 30, 2018)

That's an old post


----------

